

Mozilla Accepting Applications for its Open Source Accelerator - breck
https://webfwd.org/apply

======
davidascher
David Ascher here, I oversee WebFWD. I'm happy to take questions here if the
HN crowd has them.

~~~
sohamsankaran
Would you consider accepting a hardware based internet-of-things/robotics
startup?

~~~
jmathai
I can't speak on behalf of the team doing acceptances but if it's awesome,
open and uses the web; yes.

------
jmathai
Don't pass up this opportunity!

Mozilla is chock full of great folks with tremendous experience.

The WebFWD team is top notch.

* I was in their first "batch" and with their help I'm still building OpenPhoto / Trovebox.

~~~
suyash
How much $ do they give to startups?

~~~
davidascher
Good question. In the normal process, we offer no funding, and take no equity.
We give advice and coaching to companies we think are likely to move the web
in a positive direction. Keeping money out of it at this stage keeps things
simple.

~~~
jmathai
I think the true potential of WebFWD can only be unlocked if/when the funding
problem is solved. It can be directly through Mozilla or by very strong
partnerships with foundations and firms that do investment.

It's the only missing piece in my mind. I hope it's something the team is
thinking about (I've talked with Pascal about it during our stint).

Would love to chat about it more though.

------
QuantumGuy
Is it wrong to say this is the peak(IMO) of what the Internet should be? What
with people building cool stuff, open sourcing it, and getting help from
others who have already gone down the road.

------
josephg
Is this program just for startups?

I've got an opensource project that I would like coaching & mentorship on, but
I'm not convinced I want to monetize it. Should I apply anyway?

~~~
soapdog
Check out Mozilla Hatchery at
[https://blog.mozilla.org/labs/2013/04/announcing-mozilla-
hat...](https://blog.mozilla.org/labs/2013/04/announcing-mozilla-hatchery/)

It may be what you're looking for.

PS: I am a Mozilla Rep.

------
joshontheweb
Do they provide any funding? It's hard to tell from the site.

~~~
davidascher
See my answer above. We should tweak the site to make it clearer, thanks for
the feedback.

~~~
schrijver
Another thing you can make clearer is where you are based—I had to go to the
blog to figure out it is Mountain View (I’ve seen a lot of things out of
Mozilla London recently so I was hoping it was in London!).

~~~
jmathai
It's location agnostic. Most teams aren't located near a Mozilla office. All
of the program is virtual.

I'm near Mountain View so I spent many a days at the Mozilla HQ but none of
the other teams were local.

------
dwinston
The application is unviewable with Javascript disabled.* Note to applicants:
please consider the value of progressive enhancement.

* I had temporarily disabled Javascipt on Firefox for debugging something a couple days ago. I had been using Chrome since then, but decided to open Firefox for this. I was confused until I tried to check my Gmail, whereupon I was informed that I had Javascript disabled. Oops. I've re-enabled Javascript.

------
unweb
WebFWD is an awesome experience! It's helping us turn mist.io into a solid
business with a great product, without having to give away any equity. The
mentors are top notch and very engaged in the whole process. Being a part of
the Mozilla community is the best thing ever. If you're working on an open
source startup, complete the short application form now! It's totally worth
it.

------
damdam
Apply now if you are building mobile/web technologies

...to make the Web better and more open ...open source (at minimum, a
component) OR leveraging HTML5 ...actively exploring its business model(s)
...at a prototype stage or beyond

Our three-month program is global, no relocation is required!

For more info visit webfwd.org

------
jessevondoom
I've also got to sing the praises of WebFWD — my organization, CASH Music, was
part of the first class and it was invaluable to us. Great people, continued
support, and an experience that helped shape the organization. Highly
recommend you share your open project ideas and apply.

------
new299
I wish there were more things like the for C/C++ and backend developers like
myself.

------
ergo14
I would also like to mention that all webFWD participants can use all plans of
<http://errormator.com> free of charge!

Best of luck Mozillians!

------
diwank
WebFWD is a great program for startups involved heavily in open source.

\-- I was in their first cohort, feel free to ask any questions.

~~~
kushagrawal
Do you lift?

